# ALO The National is a work of art - check it!



## shigzeo

​  (Before I get started, I always post reviews separately from main threads, but especially this time, where The National, is an amp that I feel offers so much for its price, there needs to be some more personal love shown.)
   
  In the TouchMyApps review, I called it a new class of portable amp. Here I'll call it a work of art. Really. There are so many ways to compare a portable amp, and so many amps to compare it to, but I think that sound AND polish should play a big role on how you decide to spend your money. 
   
  In particular, ergonomics are important. ALO nailed ergonomics. How? In/out ports are split across the amp's face. In the middle is the volume pot and the high/low gain. (The volume pot, by the way, has very good balance and the lowest left/right balanced volume is low enough for sensitive earphones, but quite close to the threshold for certain, sensitive listeners.) You can use big-arse headphone/input plugs and still turn the volume pot and switch to high/low gain with no problem at all.
   
  The power plugs into the back so stacking the amp next to a CD player or on your desktop isn't ungainly. 
   
  I know that some people will disagree with me, but I am among the crowd that think an audio item that demands a goodly portion of your money should work and look important as well as sound good. Here's honestly where I don't get what ALO did. The National is a work of art. From its font to its boxes and layout in said boxes, it gives the impression of an amp that costs twice as much, almost as if ALO meant it as a signature item. I know they didn't, but they treat it (and by corollary, us the customers) with new levels of respect. 
   
  Down to the volume pot and screws, The National employs non-run-of-the-mill (for portable amps that is) parts. 
   
​   
*Sound*
  You probably care about this. Of course you do. ALO deliver here, though they deliver in one way that surprised me more than the rest. I didn't expect absolute perfection from The National. And I didn't get it. Even without load, it allows a goodly amount of distortion in the signal, and what I will call 'heat' in the midrange shadow of certain instruments. It might be a small delay. Those are intentional marks. ALO designed a 300$ amp to have a sound, which is another mark, not of a 300$ amp, but of one much higher priced. 
   
  The VorzAMPduo and VorzAMPpro, for instance, amps that carry much higher prices around the world than the ALO does, are voiced by thick mid ranges and fast, extended highs. Some people insist they are made for pop music, some for jazz and IDM (amazing grouping, eh?). The National overall has a neutral image, but exchanges some neutrality for the above-mentioned heat. That minute delay (heat, remember?) coupled with a clear upper midrange creates the image of space. Images wrap further behind the ear in many cases and slightly forward, to about the eyes. 
   
  That mid range section is, under normal driving circumstances, very clear, very articulate. The National is, in that space, an epiphany. Of course there are clearer mids out there and more perfectly neutral frequency responses. But not so many amps give as engaging of a listen. I stand very solidly beside my insistence that The National is an amp that for 300$ will suit perfectly in the living room AND on the go.
   
  There is a LOT of power beneath its bonnet. If you are maxing out a pair of headphones with it, you will probably max them out on anything not mains. At 80dB, the DT880 600Ω needs about 50-55% of the volume pot and high gain. It can be pushed to 100% with no distortion. Ditto (distortion) ES10 to about 95% of the volume pot. Both headphones then are over 100dB and sound like small room speakers. 
   
  That is power. Most portable amps can kick up over 95dB, but not with that sort of clarity. I'm ready to say that the DT880 600Ω are very close to being perfectly driven by The National, a portable headphone amp. For 300$. Made by a boutique maker.
   
  IEM's are not a mixed bag unless you step into Earsonics SM2/JH13Pro territory where crossovers and many drivers play foul by dipping into very low Ω. Remember, not all multi-armatures do that. EM3Pro, SM3, CT7, W4 are driven nearly perfectly by The National. There is about the same amount of hiss as the zO2, which isn't a lot and isn't a little in the grand scheme of things. People with Shure SE530 and Westone UM2 who have sensitive ears may want to steer elsewhere. 
   
  Proviso: 
  For those of you who head to the TMA review, please note that I've not had time to update the RMAA and other measurement links. I get home lately at around 12AM and am dead. I think tomorrow night I should have time. I'm sorry. I will fix that as soon as I can.
   
*Conclusion*
  Overall, I'm impressed. Very impressed. The National is possibly the best designed and implemented portable amp I've used for any length of time. Bar none. The Rx (MKI) has more impressive playback for any low-Ω headphone and so do a number of other amps. But not overwhelmingly so. For high Ω headphones, The National is firmly one of the best, if not the best in its category, delivering power, firm bass, and a little bit of heat for those of us who want to listen to an amp, too, not just the music. 
   
  At headfi, I dub it a work of art. At TouchMyApps, I dub it a new class. I think I'm right on both accounts.


----------



## Kamitsuke

Great review, thanks for sharing with us.
   
  What can I say... Sexy design, great build quality, awesome sound... ALO Audio really delivered this time.


----------



## shigzeo

To be honest, I didn't expect anything less, but then I didn't expect the price point to be so competitive. The amp looks and performs like a more expensive amp. It isn't the RX all-out-performance model, but it is pleasing and powerful. I've not really found any amp to deliver such powerful, unbroken signal at that price and scale up so well with higher input power.


----------



## gkanai

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> To be honest, I didn't expect anything less, but then I didn't expect the price point to be so competitive.


 
   
  The pricing is indeed quite competitive- but I think the increased competition in the mobile amplifier category (witness all of the new mobile amps that have come out in the past few months) forced their hand to a certain extent.
   
  I didn't have time to listen to it at the Fujiya AVIC 2012 Spring festival, which was a bummer, but I assume it'll come up for demo at the usual Tokyo retailers soon enough. It's definitely on my list if/when I end up getting headphones that needs that power.


----------



## shigzeo

In terms of perfect match, I find the AT ES10 and DT880 600Ω perfect. I need to go back and check Grado models, but from what I remember, it is a good match. Even K701 is convincing. 
   
  You are probably right about being forced to hit that price point. Still, they didn't just make another 300-400$ amp, they made a benchmark in terms of ergonomics, design, and performance.


----------



## gkanai

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Still, they didn't just make another 300-400$ amp, they made a benchmark in terms of ergonomics, design, and performance.


 
   
  Absolutely agreed. I saw the unit in person and it's the best made, best designed mobile amp below $500. I think ALO has the best product design out there right now in this category.


----------



## joashtzh

Any thoughts on how it sounds paired with UM3x / LCD2? i hope i won't find the hiss too noticeable on my UM3x as i find that they're really sensitive to background hiss.
   
  Ahhh can't wait it's delivered on Monday.. based on your pictures and comments, I'm surely gonna appreciate the build quality and design.


----------



## shigzeo

I don't have the LCD-2, but it runs the UM3x very well, similar to the SM3. There is background noise for sure, but not as bad as some other earphone pairs. If you want an amp with almost zero background noise for IEM's you really really have to search long and wide. I haven't given up,but I've put that quest on hold as it just won't happen.


----------



## shigzeo

By the way, HD800 works wonderfully with The National. Had a good long demo recently at a favourite headphone store. There isn't a dynamic headphone I've found that can't get enough power from this amp.


----------



## gkanai

Shigzeo, do you wish that The National had charging via USB? That's maybe my one feature request for that amp.


----------



## LemanRuss9

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> ​  (Before I get started, I always post reviews separately from main threads, but especially this time, where The National, is an amp that I feel offers so much for its price, there needs to be some more personal love shown.)
> 
> In the TouchMyApps review, I called it a new class of portable amp. Here I'll call it a work of art. Really. There are so many ways to compare a portable amp, and so many amps to compare it to, but I think that sound AND polish should play a big role on how you decide to spend your money.
> 
> ...


 
  so shigzeo.ur saying that people that se530 should turn away from this amp? well thats a bummer i really wanted this amp with my shure se535


----------



## shigzeo

I'm not saying that. The SE530 is very sensitive as you know. You probably notice the hiss from your player with the SE530. The National has about as much hiss as a Cowon D2 or iPod nano 3G, so it is perfectly fine, just not the absolute quietest of amps. Actually, all modern amps I've used have had as much or slightly more. There are few exceptions. 
   
  As for driving resolution, the National does fine with the SE530. The SM2 is a harder to drive earphone than the SE530 by a measurable margin. The SE530 is just a very very hard earphone to love because it is so sensitive. I sold mine because of hiss with everything no matter how much I loved it.


----------



## shigzeo

Hello gkanai,
   
  I'm not sure it could be charged via USB. If it could be, it would have to expel much less voltage than it does from the battery. One of the reasons the National can sustain such wonderful resolution at ultra high volumes is that it sucks wall juice and dissipates it well into the headphone output. Ken has always been about good batteries. I don't mind, and in fact, prefer that it can't be powered form USB even though I don't listen to volumes that would require such an output, I'm glad that Ken has provided an amp that uses such power so adroitly.
  Quote: 





gkanai said:


> Shigzeo, do you wish that The National had charging via USB? That's maybe my one feature request for that amp.


----------



## Mooses9

very nice simplistic design


----------



## sashaw

Thanks for the review. Very good looking design.


----------



## LemanRuss9

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I'm not saying that. The SE530 is very sensitive as you know. You probably notice the hiss from your player with the SE530. The National has about as much hiss as a Cowon D2 or iPod nano 3G, so it is perfectly fine, just not the absolute quietest of amps. Actually, all modern amps I've used have had as much or slightly more. There are few exceptions.
> 
> As for driving resolution, the National does fine with the SE530. The SM2 is a harder to drive earphone than the SE530 by a measurable margin. The SE530 is just a very very hard earphone to love because it is so sensitive. I sold mine because of hiss with everything no matter how much I loved it.


 
  well mine.dont have the hiss sound.and thanks for the info btw.gonna consider it


----------



## tom2cat

Hi I just got my National. What DAC would you buy. I have a Q801 headphone.


----------



## shigzeo

If cost was no object, the AlgoRhythm SOLO is unparalleled, but can only be used in conjunction with an iPod/iPhone/iPad. The National pairs perfectly well with home DAC units as well. What source will you be using?


----------



## tom2cat

I have a I touch with Q 701 headphone. 701 sound very good with the national.Bass is good.


----------



## atty101

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I don't have the LCD-2, but it runs the UM3x very well, similar to the SM3. There is background noise for sure, but not as bad as some other earphone pairs. If you want an amp with almost zero background noise for IEM's you really really have to search long and wide. I haven't given up,but I've put that quest on hold as it just won't happen.


 
  The best pairing for the UM3X I've found is the original ALO Rx. I noticed no hiss at all until I turned the volume to ear splitting levels.
   
  The second best source I found for the UM3X is the Hifiman HM601. It too is dead silent until you get too loud. 
   
  Both offer a better soundstage for the UM3X as well. Did you find that the National opened up the soundstage for you as well?


----------



## shigzeo

With IEM earphones, the RX digital volume pot is undoubtedly the best I've heard. At low volumes (what you need for IEM earphones), perfect balance at low volumes is absolutely important. The HM601 is very nice indeed with a low noise floor. The only thing with it (other than not playing songs back 100% reliably and missing gapless playback) is that volume balance at 0-5% (important for low-level listening) isn't that good.
   
  The National has a powerful but bright sound signature that can certainly help with the UM3x which tends somewhat to a darker sound. Again, the Rx is probably the best IEM amp, but the National is overall the best value of the major amp makers that I've heard. Power for everything.
  Quote: 





atty101 said:


> The best pairing for the UM3X I've found is the original ALO Rx. I noticed no hiss at all until I turned the volume to ear splitting levels.
> 
> The second best source I found for the UM3X is the Hifiman HM601. It too is dead silent until you get too loud.
> 
> Both offer a better soundstage for the UM3X as well. Did you find that the National opened up the soundstage for you as well?


----------



## shigzeo

I will probably run a comparison of output power of the National vs GoVibe Porta Tube+ later this weekend. You might be surprised which comes out on top. I don't know if that is giving anything away.


----------



## LemanRuss9

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I will probably run a comparison of output power of the National vs GoVibe Porta Tube+ later this weekend. You might be surprised which comes out on top. I don't know if that is giving anything away.


 
  cant wait for the result!


----------



## joashtzh

Quote: 





lemanruss9 said:


> cant wait for the result!


 
  +1


----------



## shigzeo

Okay lads and ladies, this will be postponed until Tuesday or Wednesday evening. The test involves volume-matched output from both amps via the DT880 600Ω and DT1350. The cleaner signal via audible and computer benchmark corroboration is the winner. I'm thinking of doing this on Youtube, hence the delay. I'm a Youtube noob.


----------



## Habiebphl

Which is the best between the national and headstage arrow 4g for grado sr 80i


----------



## imackler

Would love any feedback on how this sounds with the HD600? I'm also thinking about pairing with it either the RE262 or RE272... Any thoughts?


----------



## MilesDavis2

Just got mine tonight. Not alot of discussion on this amp but initial listen, I am happy. Using the DT1350. Enjoying it's smoothness.


----------



## volcom17

Just ordered mine on Tuesday, the past 4 days seems like eternity... Pending delivery only on Monday


----------



## MilesDavis2

I have had my National for about two months now. Love it with the HD600 as well. The solo-r will be arriving this tuesday. Have not experienced the original solo and looking forward to this combo. Happy new year to all!


----------



## GrumbleFish

Quote: 





milesdavis2 said:


> I have had my National for about two months now. Love it with the HD600 as well. The solo-r will be arriving this tuesday. Have not experienced the original solo and looking forward to this combo. Happy new year to all!


 

 I was actually really tempted to get that same combo. Ended up just getting the National though. I'd love to hear what you think of the pairing.
   
  I just got the new iphone because my old one stopped working, and now I don't have line out for my National. I'm so very upset...


----------



## MilesDavis2

grumblefish said:


> I was actually really tempted to get that same combo. Ended up just getting the National though. I'd love to hear what you think of the pairing.
> 
> I just got the new iphone because my old one stopped working, and now I don't have line out for my National. I'm so very upset...




Will be glad to share.


----------



## MilesDavis2

After six months of owning the national, this beauty has opened up beautifully. For the price and craftmanship, a great amp to have. Has a different character and good pairing with my clas-r. Any national owners want to chime in and show their love?


----------



## shigzeo

I meet people daily who are like: that thing kills for the money. It's true. It's the power that the National puts out that still has me dizzy after all this time.


----------



## MilesDavis2

I alternate weekly between the national and the pico power. Two different signatures. Both fun on its own.


----------



## martybm5

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I meet people daily who are like: that thing kills for the money. It's true. It's the power that the National puts out that still has me dizzy after all this time.


 
  I'm thinking of getting this to power my Mad Dogs 3.2. Would you they are a good portable source to power those and other orthos ?


----------



## CanadianNoob

Has anyone compared the National to an O2?  I recognize the National has advantages in battery life and form factor that make it more portable - but curious on a performance/sound quality comparison if anyone has heard both and can share their thoughts.


----------



## basementdweller

Quote: 





canadiannoob said:


> Has anyone compared the National to an O2?  I recognize the National has advantages in battery life and form factor that make it more portable - but curious on a performance/sound quality comparison if anyone has heard both and can share their thoughts.


 
  I have both.  I hesitate to give you any kind of in depth explanation simply because it has been some time since I listened to either and I don't recall ever directly comparing the two.  From memory the two have drastically different sonic characteristics.  The National definitely has more low end and, to my ears has a darker quality to it while the O2 is just very neutral.  It really depends on what you like, or if you are like me, what you are in the mood for.


----------



## CanadianNoob

Thanks for responding!  I appreciate your comments.
  Do you find the National makes already "dark" sounding headphones too dark?


----------



## volcom17

May I know does anybody know how to connect ALO audio NATIONAL amp to Samsung S4?


----------



## desmoface

Hmmm..My old Arrow 12HE is has grown an intermittent input jack. Is it fate? I was thinking about a new arrow, but they are about the same price..and I'm really intrigued by the national....hmmmm..

Steve


----------



## KeepAkibaWeird

I have to chime in with all of the people that love this amp. I initially bought the National to help realize grandiose visions of being able to take a pair of LCD-2's out on walks. While that plan didn't quite work out, the National has remained the amp for my portable rig, and will most likely be for the foreseeable future.
  
 I have but one caveat regarding the National's design, though, one which will probably only matter to a handful of people out there. The toggle switch that turns the unit on and off happens to be situated right next to the output jack. This allows for headphones with specifically shaped right angle plugs, when connected, to turn off the unit if they spin around in the jack counterclockwise, especially if you're moving around a lot. Still, I'm reluctant to call it a design flaw, since there doesn't seem to be any other logical layout for something with such a small form factor, and seeing as how the vast majority of headphones have straight plugs anyways.


----------



## brooksl

How would you compare the National with the SR-71b or the Centrance Hifi-M8 just for the amps. I am having a difficult decision going with an Intruder or a SR-71b with a yet to be determined dac or the Centrnace Hifi M8. Then national at $300 sounds like a bargain comparatively and that savings could be put toward a dac. I have DT770 LEs and I am planning to order some ZMF balanced HPs. Eventually, I would like some LCD2s. Thanks!


----------

